# More visitors to the yard



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

How did the surgery go Don?
We had a little bit of sun and snow the last few days so, put the cams on the feeder.

The Pany FS7 grounders.....










Flyers.....




























I don't think I've ever seen one of these before. I think it's a white-crowned sparrow?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

S40 on the feeder.

Dang hangnail!



















This is why they're called red-bellied.....



















You're in my spot!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Crystalline cold Saturday morning (S40).


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Nice shots Dennis, thanks for sharing buddy.
Surgery went very well according to all reports and I'm well on my way to recovery as I type this, things seem to get a little bit better almost daily. Spent three days at CMCH after surgery then 6 more at the Gratiot rehab facility but back home now as everyone who worked with me there was very impressed with my attitude and what I was able to do in such a short amount of time.
See the surgeon this coming Friday and if he likes what he sees I am expecting him to send me to the Wellness Clinic for several weeks of rehab using their equipment and staff, they have always been very helpful in the past.
It will take some serious effort to get where I want to be but the worst part is behind me now and very much looking forward to a future of walking with less or hopefully no pain.
I will add that having both knees fully replaced at the same time definitely isn't for sissies but it is do-able if one is determined to go that route, for me in my situation it was a no brainer,


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

don said:


> Nice shots Dennis, thanks for sharing buddy.
> Surgery went very well according to all reports and I'm well on my way to recovery as I type this, things seem to get a little bit better almost daily. Spent three days at CMCH after surgery then 6 more at the Gratiot rehab facility but back home now as everyone who worked with me there was very impressed with my attitude and what I was able to do in such a short amount of time.
> See the surgeon this coming Friday and if he likes what he sees I am expecting him to send me to the Wellness Clinic for several weeks of rehab using their equipment and staff, they have always been very helpful in the past.
> It will take some serious effort to get where I want to be but the worst part is behind me now and very much looking forward to a future of walking with less or hopefully no pain.
> I will add that having both knees fully replaced at the same time definitely isn't for sissies but it is do-able if one is determined to go that route, for me in my situation it was a no brainer,


I admire your courage and positive attitude. No doubt you'll achieve your goals.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Great to hear Don!
Looking forward to more of your cam pics from the ‘pee stump’ this year.
Hopefully you’ll make it out by turkey time.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

don said:


> ........
> Surgery went very well according to all reports and I'm well on my way to recovery as I type this, things seem to get a little bit better almost daily. Spent three days at CMCH after surgery then 6 more at the Gratiot rehab facility but back home now ............................................


Update ?

L & O


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Getting around pretty well Richard. The balance isn't exactly there and I am still experiencing some pain associated with the rehab process but the worst is behind me now and things will only get better from this point forward.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I put the FS7 out back in the swamp a couple of weeks ago Don. I went and checked it the other day, and I know it's early and just this flock of hen turkeys were moving through. It's going to be a great addition to my collection of your homebrew cams......


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

don said:


> Getting around pretty well Richard. The balance isn't exactly there and I am still experiencing some pain associated with the rehab process but the worst is behind me now and things will only get better from this point forward.


Hope you continue to make progress. I had TKR about 3 weeks ago. Still lots of swelling and discomfort in that leg. Making some progress in the range of motion. I have quite a few muscles, tendons and ligaments that do not want to elongate so therapy leaves me with lots of tender areas.
Pain is worse at night. Found this article:
http://patient.info/forums/discuss/thigh-pain-after-knee-replacement-360122

Post updates if you feel like sharing. Lots of us older guys are having joint replacement surgery and we are always interested in hearing about other people's experience.

L & O


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Best wishes for a quick recovery Richard, if your results are similar to mine you hopefully will begin to notice a little bit of improvement daily even if minor. 
I put the walker away for good on day 30 and the cane on day 40 and have been walking un-assisted now for the last 11 days or so with very little discomfort if any. My sleep routine has returned to normal for the most part but usually still experience some minor pain and stiffness for the first hour or so in the morning. The Norco and Tylenol are pretty much behind me now unless I over do it, then they are still my best friend.

I have 14 steps leading to a finished basement that I have just recently been negotiating using the handrail 
and drove yesterday for the first time since both replacements on Jan 23rd.
At the rate things are going I fully expect to be able to participate in this Springs turkey season allowing for at least a couple of weeks scouting beforehand.

There were several rough days/nights following surgery, that I will not deny, but considering the way I felt before the replacements and the way I feel today is like night and day, there is nothing I would do differently.
As long as one keeps a positive attitude and does not allow themself to become depressed because of the lengthy recovery involved there is no reason their experience with total knee replacement(s) result should not be different than mine has been.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

don said:


> ............
> and drove yesterday for the first time since both replacements on Jan 23rd.
> At the rate things are going I fully expect to be able to participate in this Springs turkey season allowing for at least a couple of weeks scouting beforehand.
> 
> ...


Checking back after 2 months. If you gave an update elsewhere I missed it. Hunting this hunt ?
Did you go thru Vicodin withdrawn ? It wasn't terrible, but I felt sick for 8-9 days. Never had the desire to go get another pain pill.......just felt sick.

L & O


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

The last update was #72 Richard so you didn't miss anything since then. Sorry to hear about the sick problems you had, luckily for me it was something I didn't experience but never took Vicodin and maybe the reason why. I took two 325mg of Norco [don't know the difference if any] every 8 hours for the first couple of weeks and then cut down to one every 8 for another two weeks or so and that was the last I have taken. I have taken a couple of 500 mg Tylenol when I over did it by climbing a ladder or up and down the stairs too many times in a day but not for some time now.
I would have been in the woods today had conditions been favorable, I feel well enough to be able to do that now judging by everything else I have been able to do without pain.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

I spotted an indigo bunting in the backyard while I was cutting the grasss, so I had the camera with me while I was enjoying a brew while waiting for the bunting to show back up.

Lo and behold, this guy flew down to the feeder, but before I could get a good shot, it flew up into a nearby holly, and I was able to snap a few long range photos.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Gamechanger said:


> I spotted an indigo bunting in the backyard while I was cutting the grasss, so I had the camera with me while I was enjoying a brew while waiting for the bunting to show back up.
> 
> Lo and behold, this guy flew down to the feeder, but before I could get a good shot, it flew up into a nearby holly, and I was able to snap a few long range photos.
> 
> View attachment 254196


Nice capture!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I put this up on another thread, and it's not my yard. But a lady was feeding a few in Westland the other day. He put on quite a show for her.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Always a treat seeing a male or female Rosebreasted Grosbeak. I can count on one or two fingers ever seeing an Indigo Bunting, such a beautiful bird they are too.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I had one on a hummer feeder last year.....


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I had one on a hummer feeder last year.....


As a matter of fact, I thought of your photo from last year as I was trying to get a decent shot.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought my wife a Terra Trike recumbent from Holland. No weight on her rotator cuff. No weight on the crotch. A lot of knee/ hip replacements are using trikes to get back into shape. Can't go fast like an upright bike but u can enjoy the scenery. I've
Used it twice this week after dinner. 4 miles. My shoulders and hips/knees are crying for me to get a trike. I'm going to try the upright tonite and see how I do. 
Something to think about Don. Good luck.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks too comfortable. I'd be concerned about nodding off...

Better wear a helmet.


----------

